# thiago silva sig



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)




----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

I love it Bossman, Looks awesome got the scary them going even with the writing .. AWESOME WORK!


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> I love it Bossman, Looks awesome got the scary them going even with the writing .. AWESOME WORK!


thx man :thumb02:


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice, I like it. Silva looks pretty scary.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Very nice, love the idea. Great job.


----------

